
PSA: Cloudflare Warp is now publicly available for iOS and Android - whitepoplar
Warp is Cloudflare&#x27;s free VPN service and it&#x27;s now available for both iOS and Android. No more waiting list! :-)
======
tiernano
Still showing as 15k on the waiting list here. I'm guessing it will be there
announcement today though... (Cloudflare birthday week)

~~~
tiernano
Ahh. You need to download the latest app... just got it now. More testing
required...

------
croh
good speed

